# Resonable Gains



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi ya guys,

Back in July of last year i was a awful 17St 4Lb, and a 44" waist and being 22 years old and 5'9 thats not a good look lol. So i change everything about my life and in January i hit a new goal of 10St 10Lb.

These are the pics, 14 Stone was taken on September

14Stone (Sept)



12Stone(November)



10Stone 10Lb (02/01/09)



Then since then Jan i decided to up my calories and go on a mild bulk, being that i was a former fat guy i didnt want to do it to fast so i slowly added calories until i saw small gains of 0.25-0.5lb a week so 7 weeks on from 02/01/09 im now sitting at 10St 13Lb, which im quite happy with i would say my BF has decreased and im sure i can see some muscle growth.

Here are 2 pictures of my back

Taken 02/01/09



Taken 25/02/09



Is this resonable gains for 7 weeks work or would you guys expect to see more?

Thanks for the input guys really appreciated.


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

good work mate


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent work there mate,going from previous to present you are very lean now.........and your muscle gains(looking at back pic) so far seem resonable you just need to up your calories more now and train heavy but sensible,and with time you will achieve your ideal physique.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

great progress.... you should be very proud.... dont be scared of puting some fat back on when trying to get bigger..its very hard not to.... you lost alot of fat already so you should know what to do to lose it again when your ready...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Very very good progress. You should be incredibly proud of what you have achieved there.

Keep plugging away- slow and steady is the name of the game.


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

should be very proud there mate losing nearly 6 1/2 stone- good achievment there its self, and ya back shots looks good as well keep up the good work


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking good mate, just shows what you can do when you put your mind to it, massive change!!!


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

You should put a pic up of when you were fat an all, to compare diff. Pics wont load up at the moment, but losing over 6 stone is very impressive well done. Bet your made up.


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Yer my biggest regret is i dont have any pictures of when i was 17 stone, i only started snapping at 14 stone and then kept 2 weekly progress pics


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

love reading about people loosing weight and doin well 

congrats


----------

